# Flight /Yes time to book



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

As far as i know ,its ok to book a 1 way flight if ,, u have 3000$ minimum plus enough money for a return flight ,, is this true ,, because i have no intention of returning and just about to get booking


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It actually says or used to in application info to have $5000 plus sufficient for a return flight was an ammount that WHV applicants should have but I 've never heard of people on WHVs ever being asked nor stopped and if you have a credit card, even a balance on that can be considered as funds.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

ah yeah, i have a few grand to keep me goin ill be fine ,,, nice1 wanderer


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Besides the extra grand you might want to sustain and get you going all over. Happy trails.


----------

